# another good tastings breakfast



## squatster (Mar 26, 2015)

6 eggs any way you want 2 whole-4 whole - 6 whole
1 cup oatmeal
1 banana
Some blueberries 
Cook up in microwave
I do 1 minute
Take out and stir
Cook 1 minute and stir
And so on till done
Good protein good carbs and taste  great 
I posted it years ago on a bunch of sites after my busy gave it to me


----------



## vernall (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks a lot! I will try it!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 27, 2016)

Hawk likes his eggs scrambled and oatmeal gives him the squirts.

Simple but effective,
Hawk


----------



## aon1 (Apr 27, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> Hawk likes his eggs scrambled and oatmeal gives him the squirts.
> 
> Simple but effective,
> Hawk



If bulking try putting some real cheese ,not over processed shit, lean ground beef, oregano, garlic, and a little cayenne pepper in that oatmeal turns it into a pretty good quick meal

Sometimes I'll use lemon and chicken instead of beef


----------



## Rachel (Jun 3, 2016)

honey-fruit, self-made sandwich,to start a perfect day


----------



## dongtay1004 (Jun 4, 2016)

///


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 5, 2016)

squatster said:


> 6 eggs any way you want 2 whole-4 whole - 6 whole
> 1 cup oatmeal
> 1 banana
> Some blueberries
> ...



I always love new recipes. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## mayentim99 (Jun 5, 2016)

////////


----------



## xman78 (Nov 1, 2017)

.


----------

